# Last Supper



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

If you know the end in near, and you could have any dinner in the world, what would it be?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

For me_ I would state out with Coco Locos to get the mood happening.

Then Oysters Rockefeller (sp) appetizer

Maine Lobster, Yorkshire Pudding, Prime Rib with real Horse Radish, Corn Casserole, Home made Biscuits with Honey Butter, Home Fried Potatoes. 

A Descent Bottle of imported Rothchild Wine with the meal,

Apple Pie, Costa Rica Coffee and Drambuie for dessert.

Now I'm ready to go!:-D


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a pretty loaded question, Lee. If I could I would take two bites of everything I love, but suffice to say that the meal would include:

A bottle of pre-2000 Krug, mussels, a good Korean soup (it'd be tough to pick which one), corn on the cob, a cheese plate, and creme brulee.

Keep the Singapore Slings coming too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> That's a pretty loaded question, Lee. If I could I would take two bites of everything I love, but suffice to say that the meal would include:
> 
> A bottle of pre-2000 Krug, mussels, a good Korean soup (it'd be tough to pick which one), corn on the cob, a cheese plate, and creme brulee.
> 
> Keep the Singapore Slings coming too.


I love Whidbey Island mussels. My kid and I can eat mountains of them in a sitting with drawn butter. They are more tender than the New Zealand ones.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

A Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwhich.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

A Mc Rib sandwich


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gosh this is a good question. :-k
I think it would depend on my mood. At the moment, death by seafood overload sounds pretty good, maybe an old fashioned boil, but I really love spicy Thai seafood soup, too. So maybe a great last feast fantasy for me would include many different seafood recipes from many different cultures, ones I am familiar with as well as ones I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It probably wouldn't be what, but rather who I'd like to dine on. Mwhahahwahaha. :twisted: Ok, enough of that already...

Truthfully, if I knew I was going to die soon eating a fabulous meal might not be a priority of mine but if it were then some Thai food might do just fine. The company would be more important to me than the food though. 

Was that a buzz kill answer or what? Damn.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

It would be Blake Lively


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

drizzled in bacon fat

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I had a fantastic sirloin steak in the Pittsburgh Airport Hyatt so...one of those with a baked potato with sour cream and butter.

probably have some snails in garlic butter as an appetizer. 

Wash it down with a Sam Adams with a touch of Red Bull.

Mom's apple pie (hot) with home made vanilla ice cream with a coffee for desert.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A stack of BLTs.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I forgot to mention desserts!!!!  What would a last supper be without desserts????](*,) I would have one of everything.\\/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not much for desserts but damn one time on a whim I ordered a homemade lemon sorbet at this incredible Mediterranean restaurant that was so good it made me stutter and my eyes rolled back into my head. It blew my mind, because it was a such fricken' ridiculous and unexpected experience. I'm sure it sounds like BS, but I am being dead serious. It was that good.

Um yeah. Forget Will's wacky bacon grease, I'm gonna add that sorbet to my first answer. :lol:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

lemon sorbet cleans the palate to allow you to truly savor the bacon grease....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, that's funny Will.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> It would be Blake Lively




yeah...a "Blake Bake"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

That's sick Skip. I can think of a LOT of things to do with Blake Lively but baking isn't one of them


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> That's sick Skip. I can think of a LOT of things to do with Blake Lively but baking isn't one of them


"Bake" can mean many, many things...like "baking" on the beach before dinner...before anything actually.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> lemon sorbet cleans the palate to allow you to truly savor the bacon grease....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


 I bet Susan might enjoy some bacon grease drizzled on top of her sorbet.#-o:-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I bet Susan might enjoy some bacon grease drizzled on top of her sorbet.#-o:-D


yuck! Not ME!... [-( why ruin perfectly good bacon...

On the other hand I have heard those bacon topped maple donuts are to die for....:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I bet Susan might enjoy some bacon grease drizzled on top of her sorbet.#-o:-D


I'm thinking that's a good recipe for projectile vomiting. Leave my lemon sorbet alone!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Texas style BBQ...brisket...pork spareribs...with a side order of Tex-mex beef fajitas with all the fixins...for dessert...pecan pie...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Texas style BBQ...brisket...pork spareribs...with a side order of Tex-mex beef fajitas with all the fixins...for dessert...pecan pie...


I might need 2 LAST SUPPERS now that you mention all that good shit! I love all that stuff too.:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dropping a couple of eggs into boiling hot bacon grease is pure heaven. Then I spoon the boiling grease on top of the eggs. 

Talk about HEART ATTACK ON A PLATE! Yum!](*,):-D


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I remember as a kid watching my granny make breakfast...fried the bacon..put the eggs in the bacon grease and then use a spatula to make the grease go over and cook the top...same thing everyday for breakfast as long as I can remember...she lived to be 78 and that was over 40 years ago that she passed.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> I remember as a kid watching my granny make breakfast...fried the bacon..put the eggs in the bacon grease and then use a spatula to make the grease go over and cook the top...same thing everyday for breakfast as long as I can remember...she lived to be 78 and that was over 40 years ago that she passed.


Yeah exactly, The hot bacon grease on top of the eggs cooks the tops instantly. Also the outer edges of the whites get crispy.

Maybe she might have lived to 98 without the daily FIX of bacon grease!:-D

I don't do it regularly but it's damn fine grub. Add pancakes smothered in`butter and pure maple syrup and you have your daily intake of all kinds of stuff for 2 or 3 days.

I once told a doctor I thought my veins must be squirting butter. He didn't think it was amusing.](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That egg and pancake thing sounds really good. Speaking of longevity I have (had, I guess) a number of centenarians in my family. I wonder how much of that is lifestyle vs genetic especially when you consider how lacking health based (dietary and lifestyle) information was back then. 

Well it's not like it didn't exist at all. Between 1890-1920 there was a movement that supported things like a mucousless diet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Ehret . I discovered a very old copy of his book at a thrift store and bought it. I found it an interesting read as it seemed quite progressive for that time (JMO).

Ah never mind, back to good eats. Who else has a fantastic last meal they want to offer up? Keith when I was in Memphis I gotta say I had some incredible food down there. One place claimed to have the best fried chicken evidently it was award winning. I gotta admit, it really was the best I ever had (especially the spicy stuff).


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

What if we make it the last 3 meals on your last day?

Starting with breakfast: 

Scrambled eggs with cheese. A side of link sausage. A side of BACON...a side of ham steak...a side of pancakes with apple slices and whip cream on top...a side of hash browns...a side of wheat toast with butter and grape jelly,..a side of biscuits with butter and honey. Lots of good coffee with cream. A big glass of a good orange juice. A glass of ice water.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it would have to be this:

Méli-Mélo with Rösti washed down with an 
*Amarone della Valpolicella DOC Torre d'Orti*

Méli-Mélo is veal kidneys, veal liver and fillet of veal, cut into finger thick pieces, fried separately and brought together in a tasty sauce.

I love cooking this meal and for someone else to cook it for me as a Last Supper would be heavenly :grin: even if the destination were hell.

The dessert would have to be Lemon Meringue Pie.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Dropping a couple of eggs into boiling hot bacon grease is pure heaven. Then I spoon the boiling grease on top of the eggs.
> 
> Talk about HEART ATTACK ON A PLATE! Yum!](*,):-D


That's the same way I cooked pancakes as a kid. If the edges weren't krispy and dripping it just wasn't a good pancake. Mom always had a mason jar in the icebox to pour the leftover bacon grease.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> That's the same way I cooked pancakes as a kid. If the edges weren't krispy and dripping it just wasn't a good pancake. Mom always had a mason jar in the icebox to pour the leftover bacon grease.


Ditto on the leftover bacon grease. One of the things she always used it for was for home fried potatoes. I started saying the leftover grease just to use for home fries. It makes great ones.:-D


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn I haven't used left-over bacon grease for potatoes since I was kid...forgot how good those tators came out...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I too remember my Mum saving bacon fat in a little earthenware pot, which I still have today (minus fat).

She later used "corn oil" I think.

Eggs fried in bacon fat were "the thing". Her sister used to plunge the egg into boiling fat and seconds later throw it on to the plate - yummy - there were no "deep-frys" in those days.

In Winter I always liked to stay with my Aunty as on a cold Winter morning she would serve pork drippings on bread dusted with salt.

Mum used to wrinkle her nose when I said how good they were. Guess it didn't do me any harm. My weight when I came to Switzerland in 1969 was 49 kilos.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

After all this bacon grease talk I got in the mood to do up a batch of home fries potatoes in the fry pan with some bacon grease. 

We are having teriyaki barbequed cheese burgers for lunch so the home fries will be a great side dish along with some honey mustard garden salad.

The wife made carrot cake yesterday so that will be dessert.:grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> After all this bacon grease talk I got in the mood to do up a batch of home fries potatoes in the fry pan with some bacon grease.
> 
> We are having teriyaki barbequed cheese burgers for lunch so the home fries will be a great side dish along with some honey mustard garden salad.
> 
> The wife made carrot cake yesterday so that will be dessert.:grin:



Ah, a good healthful vegetable-based dessert! :lol:


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I'm having grilled salmon and wild rice for dinner today...Someone needs to turn that little bastard Punxsutawney Phil into stew since I'll have to clear about 4 inches of snow off my grill to get to it today...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Ah, a good healthful vegetable-based dessert! :lol:


I suspect the cream cheese based icing on the cake rounds out the daily dairy requirements as well.](*,):-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I suspect the cream cheese based icing on the cake rounds out the daily dairy requirements as well.](*,):-D



Heck YEAH! Calcium!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Heck YEAH! Calcium!


I don't like to brag but I've always been a HEALTH NUT!:lol:#-o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't like to brag but I've always been a HEALTH NUT!:lol:#-o


ha ha, yeah... nice signature line "health nut". LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> ha ha, yeah... nice signature line "health nut". LOL


I sub that in for SPECIAL K at breakfast.:-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I sub that in for SPECIAL K at breakfast.:-D


I'm gonna go with the cereal and not the drug on that response. Am I right? :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm gonna go with the cereal and not the drug on that response. Am I right? :wink:


I'm a old MOFO so I didn't have a clue there was a drug named Special K. Now I'm not so sure!! Maybe I need to decide which is better for me!:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Well I'm having grilled salmon and wild rice for dinner today...Someone needs to turn that little bastard Punxsutawney Phil into stew since I'll have to clear about 4 inches of snow off my grill to get to it today...



Phil makes a pretty fair stew. I've had it a number of times. Crock pot is best.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm a old MOFO so I didn't have a clue there was a drug named Special K. Now I'm not so sure!! Maybe I need to decide which is better for me!:lol:


Lee,

Special K is Ketamine a horse and cat tranquilizer that causes "dissociative anesthesia' and tends to make you think that jumping out of a 3rd story window is a good idea.
I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Special K is Ketamine a horse and cat tranquilizer that causes "dissociative anesthesia' and tends to make you think that jumping out of a 3rd story window is a good idea.
> I wouldn't recommend it


I guess it's a good thing I live in a rancher in case I want to give it try.:-D


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Special K is Ketamine a horse and cat tranquilizer that causes "dissociative anesthesia' and tends to make you think that jumping out of a 3rd story window is a good idea.
> I wouldn't recommend it


Except that you probably won't want to get off your ass enough to actually do it.


----------

